# Going beekin' in Jackson, Mississippi



## quietman (Jul 1, 2013)

my daughter has bees in Starkville, not too near you but she would have nucs if u need to stock your hives this Spring. call me at 814-715-1907 to discuss.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to beesource.
I am "next door", in Alabama, about 33-34* north latitude.
Good Luck with your bees ... CE


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi neighbor! I'm in Meridian. Where's your camp?
This will start my 2nd year, I still have a LOT to learn!
Lost one hive out of 3 this year.


----------



## Bee Guy & Bee Girl (Feb 15, 2016)

West of exit I-55 exit 139. They call it Pickens, but nowhere near. Lots to learn here too, but so far I have become a master at assembly....that's about all.

What did you use to initially secure the entrance reducer?


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

The entrance reducer just sits there, they will secure it with propolis.

We have some property and family near Canton but no bees there. I have a daughter in Madison too.

I grew up hunting north of Ratliff Ferry. We hunt in south Kemper Co. now.


----------



## studdleycoonhunter75 (Feb 16, 2015)

Braxton, MS , 2nd year , CMBA will be having a their monthly meeting at 7:00pm at AGRICULTURE AND FROSTRY MUSEUM IN THE HERITAGE CENTER ,THURSDAY 18 2016. COME JOIN US.


----------



## Bee Guy & Bee Girl (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks. On the calendar. Recently sent in the paperwork to join CMBA, but didn't know. I'll be the one looking kind of stupid a little afraid of bees.


----------

